
Intel Demonstrates Why Linux Is so Much Better than Windows - kercker
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Intel-Demonstrates-Why-Linux-Is-so-Much-Better-than-Windows-402148.shtml
======
weland
> Everything that runs on Linux is accounted for. Every binary that runs in
> the memory has a very specific purpose, and everything in the kernel is
> screened by a mountain of people. Nothing is actually happening without the
> user knowing about it.

This has exactly nothing to do with Linux.

